# Anyone see the second line or am I going mad?!!



## KG1984

Hi all,
Can anyone see the faintest line on this or am I going mad?? I think I see the FAINTEST line but I don't know if its because I want to see it!!!
Any thoughts would be appreciated.
First Response test. Tested 3 days before next AF due.:oops:


----------



## playgirl666

i can see it! good luck x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I see it as well. :)


----------



## mumof1+1

I see it x


----------



## KG1984

playgirl666 said:


> i can see it! good luck x

Fingers crossed. u never know if its just you "seeing" it because you want to or is there actually something there [-o&lt;


----------



## KG1984

mumof1+1 said:


> I see it x

lets hope we are right. x


----------



## KG1984

playgirl666 said:


> i can see it! good luck x

thank u xx


----------



## Aphy

I am really really bad at seeing lines so I hope it becomes something! Fx!


----------



## KG1984

playgirl666 said:


> i can see it! good luck x




Aphy said:


> I am really really bad at seeing lines so I hope it becomes something! Fx!

me too!!! plus I think sometimes I only see what I want to see. tempted to do another today...someone tell me to step away from the tests [-X


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm so seeing that hon


----------



## KG1984

Update!! Done second test yesterday - clear line. Looks like we were right. This will be baby no2 for us. Exciting times. No more Friday night wines for me!! lol


----------



## saveme

Yayy:happydance:congratulations


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations!!! SO happy for you!


----------



## justonemore31

Yes I see it


----------



## Suggerhoney

That's brilliant. Congratulations


----------

